# Breaking Mobile Phone Contract



## apple1 (6 Oct 2006)

Hi,
Some months ago I took out an 18 month personal contract with Vodafone.  My company now want me to carry a work mobile (O2 network) paid for by the company.  Naturally, I don't want to carry two phones.  Is it possible to cancel the Vodafone contract without incurring any penalties or do I have to see the contract through - another 15 months?  Thanks, apple1.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Oct 2006)

*Re: Breaking Mobile Phone Contract??*

What does the contract say about cancellation?


----------



## mayoman2 (6 Oct 2006)

*Re: Breaking Mobile Phone Contract??*

Actually, tell them you can't afford the contract and could you go to pay as you go. They may not take the urine, as you are still waiting with them.

I would assume you will have to pay something to get out, but they may let it slide if you state you want to go pay as you go.


----------



## Humpback (6 Oct 2006)

*Re: Breaking Mobile Phone Contract??*

Your unlikely to be able to get out of this contract scot-free. I don't think changing to pay as you go will get you out of it cheaply either.

Best thing you can do is ring them, explain the situation, and see if you can negotiate down the 15months that you'll owe them down to something less.

Can you speak to your company about getting this money refunded to you, since it is them that's causing you to incur this expense?


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Oct 2006)

I wouldn't agree the company are forcing the OP to get rid of their own mobile-surely they are entitled to require them to use a company mobile for business calls?


----------



## Humpback (6 Oct 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> I wouldn't agree the company are forcing the OP to get rid of their own mobile-surely they are entitled to require them to use a company mobile for business calls?


 

I didn't say "forcing". 

It's realistic to expect to only ever have to carry one phone at a time, so by requesting the OP to carry a business phone, its realistic to say that this decision causes the OP to give up their personal phone.

Not being forced to, but it's a logical progression.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Oct 2006)

I have a friend who has a mobile provided by work, but also has their own personal mobile.  So it's not always a logical progression.


----------



## cjh (6 Oct 2006)

I was told by the 3 network that if I wanted to move to another provider I'd have to buy out (pay the monthly contract amount) for the remainder of the contract. In other words, they'd still get their money, but they'd no longer be providing me with any service. I imagine this applies to most providers.


----------



## momomo (6 Oct 2006)

I wanted to break my contract with vodafone and had to pay my monthly line rental for the remaining months and then they disconnected me.  Id say thats common practise with most companies


----------



## Humpback (6 Oct 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> I have a friend who has a mobile provided by work, but also has their own personal mobile. So it's not always a logical progression.


 
If you're okay with carrying 2 phones, and confusing your friends with having 2 numbers, and having certain times when you're on one number or the other.

apple1 - can you check to see if O2 provide a dual sim facility? Or can you find it yourself somewhere? If you get the O2 phone unlocked, you can then have both your sims in the phone. Assuming you can't get off VF cheaply.


----------



## mayoman2 (6 Oct 2006)

Actually, I used to be with vodafone and now its a while back but it stated on it that either party could terminate the contract by giving 28 days notice. So check your contract.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Oct 2006)

> and confusing your friends with having 2 numbers


 
Your friends shouldn't really be calling you on a work phone, should they?

Whatever, I would be surprised if employers would compensate an employee in the scenario described here.  Not to say that it doesn't or won't happen.


----------



## triona (6 Oct 2006)

I switched from O2 to vodafone recently for the same reason - my company were providing me with a mobile phone. I had to pay out the monthly amount for the remainder of my contract (worked out at about €30 for me as I only had two months left). I had no problem with this as my company now pay all my phone bill - personal and business. I was also able to keep the same number so there was no hassle involved (aside from Vodafone's poor customer service which would deserve a whole thread to itself!!).


----------



## Leo (6 Oct 2006)

ronan_d_john said:


> If you're okay with carrying 2 phones, and confusing your friends with having 2 numbers, and having certain times when you're on one number or the other.


 
Forward the work number to the personal phone, problem solved.


----------



## Humpback (6 Oct 2006)

Leo said:


> Forward the work number to the personal phone, problem solved.


 
Wouldn't be solved for text messages.


----------



## BlueSpud (8 Oct 2006)

Part of the reason for the contract is the cheap purchase price of the new phone.  See if you can sell the phone & use proceeds to pay off the remainder of the contract.


----------



## MsGinger (8 Oct 2006)

You could just change to the cheapest tariff for the remainder of your contract and use the minutes or whatever you get.  O2 used to have some for as little as €5 a month, but not sure if they still do.


----------



## laoisfan (10 Oct 2006)

if you cancel the contract before the contract expires then the customer has to pay the remaining line-rental costs for the remaining duration of the contract

example 1: If signed a 12-month contract and you are only in month 5 then you will have to pay the remaining 7-months line-rental to your service provider.

example 2: If signed a 18-month contract and you are only in month 2 then you will have to pay the remaining 16-months line-rental to your service provider.

if the contract has expired then you only have to give 28-days notice or 1-months notice, whichever is the greater, to your service provider. please note, this notice could depending on which network you are with but i believe it to be correct, it is standard in the industry (...i think) 

i believe this information is correct but please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## sunrock (10 Oct 2006)

i had the same problem in the u.k.
18 month  contract had to leave for irl after 6 months
i was on 25£ amonth with t-mobile
i forget the minutes
anyway i rang them and got it down to £22
they took off the text messages-i had 50 free a month
im sure u got a free phone and generous minutes/price to entice you to take up the 18 month contract
id advise anyone not to take out a contract of more than a year
the phone co wont release you from this 18 month contract
if you stop paying you will get bad credit history +they will chase you
if you ring vadaphone and tell them you are not using the phone and willing to forego some of the free /textminutes you might get a small reduction
i think the best thing to do is to rent/loan the phone to a TRUSTED friend
you are liable still for the bills


----------

